# Bianca's Cataloging Service <3



## Biancasbotique

​
View attachment 257200
I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza. and I have cherries.

If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 299K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me.

Note: 299K Entry fee is one time fee only!! After that, you can just bring unwanted items per visit! or bells again! The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Niks

Hi, yeah I'd like to!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Niks said:


> Hi, yeah I'd like to!



ok i pm you!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd like to go, been to 2 different towns trying to find some good sandals, didn't find any. Hoping that you'd have some.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd like to go, been to 2 different towns trying to find some good sandals, didn't find any. Hoping that you'd have some.



ok let me check and ill pm you what sandals i have 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok who else needs to catalog?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd like to go, been to 2 different towns trying to find some good sandals, didn't find any. Hoping that you'd have some.



it says your inbox is full


----------



## Paperboy012305

Biancasbotique said:


> ok let me check and ill pm you what sandals i have
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok who else needs to catalog?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> it says your inbox is full


Okay try now.


----------



## Jas

i would love to come catalog!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Jas said:


> i would love to come catalog!



okay ill pm you ..just hold on one sec while i am finishing with something...


----------



## Biancasbotique

okay its open again!


----------



## Tenocht

I would like to go, how many furniture do I have to leave?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Tenocht said:


> I would like to go, how many furniture do I have to leave?



its up to you! ill pm you


----------



## p e p p e r

can i stop by? i can bring you some clothes & shoes


----------



## MoeLover

Can I also stop by? Do you need any certain kinds of fruits?


----------



## Biancasbotique

p e p p e r said:


> can i stop by? i can bring you some clothes & shoes



i pm you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i pm you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MoeLover said:


> Can I also stop by? Do you need any certain kinds of fruits?



i pm you!


----------



## th8827

I am interested in coming over.

I have some junk... I mean cute clothes to drop off.


----------



## Biancasbotique

okay im open for cataloging


----------



## Biancasbotique

okay im open for cataloging service


----------



## Saphi

Hi! You have PM!


----------



## chibibunnyx

I'd like to stop by! Do you also have furniture items?


----------



## Biancasbotique

chibibunnyx said:


> I'd like to stop by! Do you also have furniture items?



yes i have one section of it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saphi said:


> Hi! You have PM!



got it!


----------



## chibibunnyx

Biancasbotique said:


> yes i have one section of it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> got it!



Okay thank you! I'd love to stop by.


----------



## Biancasbotique

If you have loads of clothes/accessories, and/or of course bells to spare, let me know! The more the merrier!

Cataloging service is open now for business!


----------



## icyii

Can I please come? I'm short on bells right now (waiting for Daisy Mae again) but I can bring fruits, flowers, extra furniture/clothes?


----------



## Biancasbotique

icyii said:


> Can I please come? I'm short on bells right now (waiting for Daisy Mae again) but I can bring fruits, flowers, extra furniture/clothes?



okay thats good! do you want to come now? ill pm  you


----------



## icyii

Biancasbotique said:


> okay thats good! do you want to come now? ill pm  you



sure! give me a few minutes while I clear my inventory and gather stuff for you


----------



## Biancasbotique

icyii said:


> sure! give me a few minutes while I clear my inventory and gather stuff for you



ok sent you pm! the botique is ready


----------



## icyii

Biancasbotique said:


> ok sent you pm! the botique is ready



Thank you so much that was so much fun!! <3 Hope you enjoy the goodies!


----------



## Biancasbotique

icyii said:


> Thank you so much that was so much fun!! <3 Hope you enjoy the goodies!



thank you so much for the goodies as well!! yay! i did!! thanks for letting me catalog too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The botique is open for a visitor!


----------



## jokk

i'd love to come the next time you open!


----------



## unravel

Can you list down what you have please? I'm interested


----------



## Spends

Maybe I come along to catalogue?


----------



## roseoforlando

chibibunnyx said:


> Okay thank you! I'd love to stop by.


Hi I would love to come over.


----------



## tanisha23

When you're available, may I come and catalog?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hi jokk, unravel (waffles), rose and tanisha..

The botique is open...let me know...pm me if you like


----------



## Stelline

May I drop by as well? How many bells would you like?


----------



## intestines

I'd love to catalog


----------



## Katfaise

If you’re still open, I’d more than love to catalogue <3


----------



## FaerieRose

May I come over?


----------



## Ashariel

i would love to catalog


----------



## winterwinds

Hey, are you still offering?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hello stelline, intestines, kat, faerie, asariel and winterwinds..let me know when you are online next and we can arrange the botique visit...


----------



## FaerieRose

Biancasbotique said:


> Hello stelline, intestines, kat, faerie, asariel and winterwinds..let me know when you are online next and we can arrange the botique visit...


I'll be on again in perhaps an hour or so (getting off for dinner at the moment.) Once I'm back, I'll be available until about 1 a.m. PDT. Just send me a message.


----------



## Biancasbotique

FaerieRose said:


> I'll be on again in perhaps an hour or so (getting off for dinner at the moment.) Once I'm back, I'll be available until about 1 a.m. PDT. Just send me a message.



okay just pm me when you are back!!


----------



## Stelline

I should be available in a half hour if that works


----------



## Biancasbotique

Stelline said:


> I should be available in a half hour if that works



okay just pm me when you are ready!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open for cataloging!


----------



## ayesquiggle

Hi there, I would love to come catalog


----------



## Biancasbotique

ayesquiggle said:


> Hi there, I would love to come catalog



i pmed you


----------



## ayesquiggle

Biancasbotique said:


> i pmed you


Sry I don't think I've gotten anything!


----------



## Biancasbotique

ayesquiggle said:


> Sry I don't think I've gotten anything!



I just sent you pm


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is still open!


----------



## Ace Marvel

May I go? I would love to catalogue <3


----------



## katelynnxo

I'm interested in cataloging some stuff if you're open to it


----------



## ahousar97

I'd like to visit if you are still available. :')


----------



## H2406

I would also love to join if possible


----------



## intestines

Ah so sorry. I went to bed because I was super tired my timezone is GMT I'm usually online from 1pm to 11pm let me know what works for you


----------



## radzcrossing

i'd like to come catalog! i can bring bells and clothes!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open for cataloging!! post here and pm me so I know the order


----------



## InkFox

I pmed you !


----------



## ahousar97

I'd like to visit~


----------



## kyra bear

Hi Can I visit your island ?


----------



## Biancasbotique

okay i pmed everyone that is online


----------



## Ashariel

pmd you


----------



## angiepie

Can I visit?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Thanks guys for coming!!


----------



## Mu~

Hello, are you still open? I have some foreign fruit to sell.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Mu~ said:


> Hello, are you still open? I have some foreign fruit to sell.



I pmed you


----------



## kyra bear

i don't see where your code is ??


----------



## w4nderlust

would love to go whenever ur available!


----------



## charyse

id love to come!


----------



## Cheybunny

May you send me a PM when u r doing this again/if ur doing it now? <3 I'd love to stop by! I have handfuls of things I'd like to drop off!


----------



## Glittermist

I'd love to come if you ever end up opening again!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hi guys, I liked your post. If you are online , please pm me


----------



## morifarty

I can bring a bunch of unwanted clothing if I can stop by


----------



## Toebeancat

Hi I'd like to come. I have some accessories and I can donate some bells too.


----------



## Biancasbotique

ok i pmed you guys


----------



## Biancasbotique

We're still open for business!


----------



## dnavp

Hello! if you are still open may I as well?


----------



## Biancasbotique

We are open!


----------



## arkero

Would love to come over!


----------



## attractivebacon

Are you still open?


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is now open for cataloging!


----------



## Biancasbotique

i am open now!


----------



## absol

hey I'd love to visit!


----------



## DewDrops

Biancasbotique said:


> i am open now!


May I come to visit ^^ Is there something I should bring? Am definitely trying to build catalog a bit


----------



## Biancasbotique

I pmed U both


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open! Post here and pm me for your offers!


----------



## Biancasbotique

open for the service! Please post here and poke your offers!


----------



## hukt

I'd like to visit


----------



## Biancasbotique

Open for visits


----------



## Biancasbotique

We are open now!


----------



## DewDrops

Biancasbotique said:


> We are open now!



I'll be sure to come visit once I close my town, do you plan to stay on for a bit? ^^


----------



## Biancasbotique

DewDrops said:


> I'll be sure to come visit once I close my town, do you plan to stay on for a bit? ^^



yes just pm me


----------



## ali3nchildr3n

I would love to come catalogue! I have some random extra diys and furniture and wallpaper I don’t want I can drop off


----------



## Sammr

I would love to come visit!


----------



## Biancasbotique

pmed u both


----------



## Biancasbotique

The sh op is open


----------



## fullmetal

id love to come if you are still open!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sure I’ll pm you


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open. Please pm me your offers


----------



## Biancasbotique

Just in: cute furniture items in pink


----------



## LatenDale

I'm new to the forum, but would certainly be up for visiting to catalogue. I can drop off a bunch of clothing I don't want that I bought just because.


----------



## Yuckaiju

I'd love to visit, I am a catalog fiend. I can drop off all my skirts and other clothing items that I have been buying from shops just to get in catalog but will never wear.


----------



## shfq

Would love to stopping by, got few accessories to share!


----------



## Cnydaquil

can i come to browse?


----------



## DewDrops

I've got some items to bring by later today, but after my online uni classes, ends around 4 CT. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hi everyone. I liked all your replies. Message me anytime if you are online!


----------



## shfq

hi! i'll be around for another 4 5 hours i think.. not sure but it be a long one. hit me up when youre available!


----------



## DewDrops

Biancasbotique said:


> Hi everyone. I liked all your replies. Message me anytime if you are online!



Are you still online?


----------



## Brittanycouture

Hey : ) can I come? I have some furniture & wearables for you


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hello if you are online let me mnow


----------



## Stef101

I pm you


----------



## Biancasbotique

Got it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Botique is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open now!!


----------



## drchoo

PMing now!


----------



## mayorgeorgia

Hi, I'd love to visit if you're still open tonight? I don't have a tonne of bells but I should be able to bring some bits by?


----------



## windfall

I’d like to pop by, if possible!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Pm me


----------



## Biancasbotique

open for business


----------



## Sarita

Hi @Biancasbotique !

Can i come visit your island please ? i can come with clothes !


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sarita said:


> Hi @Biancasbotique !
> 
> Can i come visit your island please ? i can come with clothes !



pmed


----------



## P4ND0LF0

Hi! Can i come?


----------



## Biancasbotique

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi! Can i come?



pmed


----------



## leohyrule

Can I come? I have clothes to bring!


----------



## Biancasbotique

leohyrule said:


> Can I come? I have clothes to bring!




pmed


----------



## Biancasbotique

The cataloging service is open for bells and furniture and clothes and everything!! let me know your offer! Plus I have free zone..check it out

Pink Cute Items to Catalog minus the lamp! But will come soon!

Other sky blue cute items available ~

Pme me your offer first!


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Is the shop still open? Would like to stop by


----------



## Biancasbotique

I am also accepting TBTs in the form of IOU's (member must be here for awhile and have good feedback and reputation)


----------



## kayleee

Hey, if you are open for cataloging, could I pay you 80 tbt to come over?


----------



## FireNinja1

Can I come by? I have a couple of DIYs, some bells, and some furniture I could bring. Message me if you're online.


----------



## Biancasbotique

@Kaylee yes i pmed you

@FireNinja1 i pmed you


----------



## Bioness

Hello may I join? I have plenty of unwanted clothes.


----------



## tanisha23

Whenever you're open, can I come catalog again? I have more unwanted items.


----------



## Irisaurus

Can I come too?


----------



## Biancasbotique

I pmed everyone!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open


----------



## Elphie

Hi! Can I come visit? I can offer bells ^^


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open

Entry Fee: 99K + unwanted items


----------



## poutysprout

I am interested! How many unwanted items? I don't think I have any currently...!

I'm interested in catalogue the cute furniture.


----------



## Cuka2cool

Biancasbotique said:


> I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza
> 
> and I have cherries.
> 
> 
> If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 99K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me y
> 
> Free Party Popper for every visit
> 
> I also have Turnip Service... Previous customers will get access to my Nooks when turnips are high


Hi I will like to catalog


----------



## Biancasbotique

@poutysprout and @Cuka2cool. I pmed you both!


----------



## Cuka2cool

I replied


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hi the shop is open 99k entry fee and unwanted items


----------



## Ashariel

Would love to catalog cute set..pls


----------



## Biancasbotique

Ok


----------



## Lizmerlot

Biancasbotique said:


> I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza
> 
> and I have cherries.
> 
> 
> If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 99K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me y
> 
> Free Party Popper for every visit
> 
> I also have Turnip Service... Previous customers will get access to my Nooks when turnips are high


Hello!!! I’d love to come by!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open

just in:

alpinist dress all variants
vinyl pumps all 6 colors
flashy hairpin all 6 variants
imp hood 2 variants
3d glasses 2 variants
cavalier shirt 3 variants


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open


----------



## Emzy

Would love to pop by!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Shop is open


----------



## Lilybells

Hi can I please come catalogue the pink cute set?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Yes you can


----------



## minnue

I'd love to come catalog the next time you're taking guests!


----------



## Biancasbotique

I’m open now


----------



## LokiBoy

Hello, can I come? I have the 99k. I'm kinda a noob though, so I don't really have any extra stuffs except easter DIY recipes.


----------



## Biancasbotique

shop is opem


----------



## Fudgybutt

Can I catalog the cute set?


----------



## corlee1289

I would like to come and catalogue clothes, in particular, any Asian themed clothes. 

I have the entrance fee bells and will need to see what I have that are unwanted.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Okay pm me


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open


----------



## Maris82084

I would love to come


----------



## Sammr

Can i come?!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Yes it’s open now


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open. Coach is giving Beekeeper's hive


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open

For nooks, they have pink diffuser (unlimited) and candleholder (unlimited), stadiometer and cardboard box (first come first serve)

For mabels, military uniform, star hairpin gothich headress, fishnet stockings, pixel glasses, pinafore

To catalog my inventory, 99K plus unwanted items

To do the shop only, unwanted items (cothes accessories etc)


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Botique is open


----------



## EmmaFrost

May I please come catalog and shop?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sure


----------



## Biancasbotique

okay the botique is open yay!


----------



## drizxk

Hi can I come by to catalog please?


----------



## Biancasbotique

drizxk said:


> Hi can I come by to catalog please?



ok yay


----------



## Nudders

HI i would love to come & catalog. 
Just started not long ago.


----------



## Biancasbotique

good morning catalog service is open


----------



## jamiesuelove

If you are still open I would love to come catalog


----------



## lucyhannahg

Biancasbotique said:


> good morning catalog service is open


i would love to come with my friend!! we can both bring furniture items,


----------



## Biancasbotique

Ok I am back. If anyone wants 2 catalog , yay pm me

Nooks: Open
Able: Open
Flick: is Here


----------



## ali3nchildr3n

I would love to stop by and catalog I have some extra diys to give!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Botique is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

Bianca's is hiring for someone for catalog arranger. 200k a week, plus all cataloging you can do...


----------



## corlee1289

Hi! Can you send me a DM with the dodo code to drop off the hairpins? I'll catalogue another time


----------



## Meira

Biancasbotique said:


> Bianca's is hiring for someone for catalog arranger. 200k a week, plus all cataloging you can do...



What does this involve?


----------



## Biancasbotique

corlee1289 said:


> Hi! Can you send me a DM with the dodo code to drop off the hairpins? I'll catalogue another time



sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Meira said:


> What does this involve?



arranging stuff on the ground, putting furnitures with furnitures, arranging duplicates and letting me know the variations in the catalog, light duties as I assign. but mostly making sure catalog place looks nice


----------



## Meira

Biancasbotique said:


> arranging stuff on the ground, putting furnitures with furnitures, arranging duplicates and letting me know the variations in the catalog, light duties as I assign. but mostly making sure catalog place looks nice



I'm interested to help out, however I'm not sure how I can let you know the variation since I can't place the furniture on people's island.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Meira said:


> I'm interested to help out, however I'm not sure how I can let you know the variation since I can't place the furniture on people's island.



oh no problem you just gather them and i confirm via placing them in my house..you are just the duplicate spotter


----------



## Meira

Biancasbotique said:


> oh no problem you just gather them and i confirm via placing them in my house..you are just the duplicate spotter



Gotcha, then for sure I can help you out. Let me know


----------



## corlee1289

Now you have the complete flashy hairpin set!! <3


----------



## Biancasbotique

corlee1289 said:


> Now you have the complete flashy hairpin set!! <3




Yay thank you so much corlee!!! you are so amazing!!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Cataloging is open


----------



## cottoncandy946

Biancasbotique said:


> Cataloging is open


I’d love to come by, I will PM you


----------



## Biancasbotique

Thanks!!! Just a note that the 99k entry fee is one time fee. After that, just bring in your unwanted items for the visits.


----------



## Siliciaaa

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Thanks I’m on now


----------



## Biancasbotique

Accepting TBT now


----------



## reikocakes

Hi! I'd love to come by to catalog! I'll PM you.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Catalog shop is open for customers! I am accepting TBT now plus unwanted items!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Kat is giving Flower Stand DIYs ...


----------



## Dewasa

Hello, are you still accepting new customers? Very interested in joining, 99k and I have some extra clothes to donate.

thank you


----------



## Biancasbotique

Dewasa said:


> Hello, are you still accepting new customers? Very interested in joining, 99k and I have some extra clothes to donate.
> 
> thank you



ok pm me!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Dear Mods: Can you move this to the new section?? Thanks!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The cataloging is open


----------



## Hungryyy

Sent you a pm!


----------



## 1ch1n0s3

i would love to come catalog 99k entry fee right?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Yes plus unwanted items


----------



## 1ch1n0s3

ok i have some unwanted items too


----------



## Biancasbotique

I’ll let you know when I am currently putting turnips away

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Oh btw turnip price is 95


----------



## H2406

I would also love to join if still possible


----------



## Aliya

I would love to stop by! I'll bring by some clothes


----------



## MayorJessiLissy

I would love to join please


----------



## madisonlane159

Hi! I would like to come over.  I will bring the entry fee plus anything I don't want.


----------



## buddahwoman

Hi! I'd love to come as well. Will of course bring entry fee + extra


----------



## Biancasbotique

hi mayor, madison and buddah, pm me if you are online


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open again


----------



## racatl

I'd love to come!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Catalog is now open again

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

If you have the following to catalog or donate please let me know:

Anything on:
Diner walls 
Diner sets
Imperial sets
Antique sets
Any complete sets of furniture let me know!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Dear mods, can you please move this to the DODO business class?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Thank you!! The Catalog service is now open


----------



## Biancasbotique

The service is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

There is no feedback system in this forum?


----------



## shuba

Biancasbotique said:


> There is no feedback system in this forum?


((nevermind i thought u were talking about the other feedback system lol))
also i'd like to visit but maybe tomorrow since it's getting late for me


----------



## Biancasbotique

Okie dok


----------



## Maris82084

I would love to come.
Marissa from Viruland


----------



## Biancasbotique

Maris82084 said:


> I would love to come.
> Marissa from Viruland



Pmed


----------



## Biancasbotique

Cataloging is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hello everyone catalog is open


----------



## Cinnamom

Would love to visit!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Catalog shop is open

Current Shop Features:

1. Catalog Furnitures, Clothes Accessories and Variants and KK Music
2. Bianca's Botique House Features 5 themed rooms:

a) Magic Circle Room = with all 8 Magical Dresses
b) Bad Ass Room= Two punk outfits and visual punk wig, with racer theme
c) Rich Room= clothing for the rich
c) Frugal Room= Complete Frugal Collection, Dress and Outfit plus Moldy Dress and Two Baggy Outfits
d) The Tee Room= Six SeaLion Dresses

The Botique House is by request catalog only and will be picked up by Bianca, all other stuff is pick and catalog


----------



## Biancasbotique

the botique is open. pm me!


----------



## Proxy6228420

would love to stop over c:


----------



## animal_hunter

Hi are you open? i pm'ed (stated conversation) you . I think is that how to PM? Anyways I'm interested in cataloging pls.


----------



## Emo

Best service.
Best host.

Bianca deserves much more than 99k bells. A lot more ! See you around


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hi Bianca, I changing my stock, would you like the full maid dress set, dreamy dress set and cheerleading uniform (dress) set?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Teddy345 said:


> Hi Bianca, I changing my stock, would you like the full maid dress set, dreamy dress set and cheerleading uniform (dress) set?



Oh yay thank you so much!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Emo said:


> Best service.
> Best host.
> 
> Bianca deserves much more than 99k bells. A lot more ! See you around



Is this djent? Awww you are so sweet! Thank you so much!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The catalog shop is open right now.


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Catalog shop is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

The botique is open for business tonight!


----------



## Biancasbotique

The catalog is looking for Labelle stuff (preferably complete colors).

If so, contact Bianca and you can get cataloging for free in exchange:

Update of the Bianca Catalog:

The following complete sets (in all colors) are available:

Labelle Hat
Labelle Coat
Retro Dress
Zori
Gobelin Shorts
Small Silk Hat
Marble Print Dress


and so much more:

Plus addition of 18 KK songs in the catalog

As always, entry fee is 99K + unwanted items (this is minimum, the more the merrier!-- what can I say- I am shameless lol!!!)


Big Thanks to Thage and Teddy!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

99K + unwanted items


----------



## Biancasbotique

299K + unwanted items  Catalog is open


----------



## Biancasbotique

Bumperoo


----------



## Celinalia

hii can i stop by? i have some unwanted clothing but they're probably not the most desirable stuff and i have the labelle shorts in passion


----------



## Biancasbotique

Celinalia said:


> hii can i stop by? i have some unwanted clothing but they're probably not the most desirable stuff and i have the labelle shorts in passion



Sounds good!


----------



## Lily-Ann

Hi, I'd like to come by if still possible.


----------



## Athros

If you're still doing this, I'd love to come by sometime!


----------



## Biancasbotique

hi guys! catalog is open


----------



## duke-420

I'd love to come!


----------



## corlee1289

Hi Bianca! Not sure if you're open or not, but I would like to come by! :3


----------



## Biancasbotique

Open


----------



## Biancasbotique

Bloop


----------



## Noushky_poushky

I really recommend going to visit Bianca and her island of... everything! Good fun, great hostess. Thanks Lady B, I’ll be back again soon.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Noushky_poushky said:


> I really recommend going to visit Bianca and her island of... everything! Good fun, great hostess. Thanks Lady B, I’ll be back again soon.



Thank you so much Noushky for those kind words! Please come back anytime!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

The catalog is open

299K + unwanted items (furniture, clothes, accessories, KK songs, DIY, anything in game)


----------



## Draco

I have some question how many things are there to catalog ?  Rough guess.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Draco said:


> I have some question how many things are there to catalog ?  Rough guess.



I have no idea lol


----------



## Druidsleep

Biancasbotique said:


> ​
> View attachment 257200
> I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza. and I have cherries.
> 
> If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 299K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me.
> 
> Note: 299K Entry fee is one time fee only!! After that, you can just bring unwanted items per visit! or bells again! The more the merrier!!!


Bump

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Draco said:


> I have some question how many things are there to catalog ?  Rough guess.


Dude I've been there her whole island is full!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Druidsleep said:


> Bump
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Dude I've been there her whole island is full!



Thank you so much Druid!! 

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

Catalog is open 299K + unwanted items


----------



## kuri

Hi~ are you open today?


----------



## luisnook

Hi, interested if it is open


----------



## Darkina

Are you open right now? I'd love to come by if you are.


----------



## Biancasbotique

bumpin


----------



## LilJulian

I would love to come when you're able to have me!  ^^


----------



## Biancasbotique

catalog is open


----------



## Treeleaf

Can I come over?


----------



## Cenna

Can I come by?


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## Biancasbotique

299K+ unwanted items

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020

You can also pay in TBT (40 TBT) one time fee


----------



## Baroque

I’d like to come over again! Think some clothes would be fun to catalogue


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## Darkina

Hiya - You have so many items that I didn't actually finish cataloging even though I was there for 90 minutes or more. May I please come by again? I gave you all my unwanted items last time, so I don't have anything new to offer, so I'll pay the 300k entry fee again since I'm showing up empty handed.


----------



## Druidsleep

Darkina said:


> Hiya - You have so many items that I didn't actually finish cataloging even though I was there for 90 minutes or more. May I please come by again? I gave you all my unwanted items last time, so I don't have anything new to offer, so I'll pay the 300k entry fee again since I'm showing up empty handed.


No, no no, don't worry friend the entry fee is one time only! Bianca is very kind!


----------



## atlantisblue9

I would like to come by to catalog if your open.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Darkina said:


> Hiya - You have so many items that I didn't actually finish cataloging even though I was there for 90 minutes or more. May I please come by again? I gave you all my unwanted items last time, so I don't have anything new to offer, so I'll pay the 300k entry fee again since I'm showing up empty handed.



Yes, that's fine..if you didnt finish cataloging..you ca finish it


----------



## Biancasbotique

Bianca's is open...would love to sell my turnips too so if you have a good town, let me sell mine and yuo can catalog later? deal?


----------



## Lily-Ann

I'd like to come by a second time (was there about a week ago). Are you open?


----------



## Luciaaaa

I'd love to come when you open. Can bring a ton of unwanted stuff and the fee


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## bebexd

Would love to drop by when you're open!


----------



## cottoncandy946

I’d love to come by if you open up today at all.


----------



## Druidsleep

Biancasbotique said:


> ​
> View attachment 257200
> I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza. and I have cherries.
> 
> If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 299K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me.
> 
> Note: 299K Entry fee is one time fee only!! After that, you can just bring unwanted items per visit! or bells again! The more the merrier!!!


Your atatchment is broken?!


----------



## Druidsleep

This is actually the best catalog service ever! Love Bianca she is the best, so kind, so sweet, srsly it's worth every bell.


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## Druidsleep

Biancasbotique said:


> ​
> View attachment 257200
> I have clothes accessories on left side of plaza and few knickknacks on right side of plaza. and I have cherries.
> 
> If you want to come in catalog, please pm me and I will send you Dodo code. All I ask is entry fee of 299K plus unwanted items (clothes and accessories are a plus!) (I love Moneybells! Just donate as much as you can for my more clothes shopping !). Please post in this thread and pm me.
> 
> Note: 299K Entry fee is one time fee only!! After that, you can just bring unwanted items per visit! or bells again! The more the merrier!!!


Bumpy bump, bump bump!


----------



## Druidsleep

Wait what's this? A bump? Wow beta bump it again. bump


----------



## Luciaaaa

Is this open? I'd love to come.


----------



## Biancasbotique

the fabulous botique is open..

299K + unwanted items


----------



## Baroque

EDIT: Slight misunderstanding ^^’


----------



## Biancasbotique

Baroque said:


> I’d like to come but... you seem to ignore my messages about that D: Is there a problem?



I pmed you


----------



## Druidsleep

*falls* woops I slipped and fell on the bump button. Welp gues it's for three best.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Druidsleep said:


> *falls* woops I slipped and fell on the bump button. Welp gues it's for three best.



haha thanks Druid


----------



## Rize

Oh yes pls!


----------



## EmmaFrost

May I come when you’re available? I’ve come before so I’ll bring my unwanted stuffs.


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump


----------



## Druidsleep

Bump, Is it just me or do people not want items right now?
Is it something to do with the dupe issue?


----------



## cottoncandy946

Sending a pm!


----------



## Lizarditup

I want to come over!​


----------



## MartijnE

I'd like to come visit!
Nvm


----------

